# Miter Saw



## drose6 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a weekend warrior at best and my miter saw just crapped out. It used to be my dad's and was a Black and Decker from probably the mid 90's. I was looking for something to replace the base boards in my house. I was thinking of getting a 10' sliding saw. I've been looking at the new Kobalt or possibly a Craftsman. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

There was a thread about this just a week or so ago. Scroll down; you'll se it. I think a 10" slider is a good choice. You won't need the slide for baseboards, but it's much more versatile than a regular non-sliding saw. They are bigger and heavier, tho. I noticed you call yourself "weekend warrior at best". The Craftsman or Kobalt will probably serve you just fine, although I'm not really a fan of either brand.


----------



## nsxtasy (Dec 27, 2011)

Got me a Ryobi 12" sliding (compound?) mitter saw. Notvthe best brand, but most value for your hard earned $$$. You will need to calibrate the cuts and laser, (nothing but a nice gizmo)


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

Not a fan of Craftsman power tools. Don't know anything about Kobalt. My 10" sliding combination miter saw is a Makita, and it's a terrific saw.

Good tools cost a bit more, sure. But, properly used and cared-for: In the hands of a weekend warrior they'll last forever. More importantly: They'll work better than their cheaper counterparts and will be more enjoyable to use.

Jim


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

More Power! said:


> Not a fan of Craftsman power tools. Don't know anything about Kobalt. My 10" sliding combination miter saw is a Makita, and it's a terrific saw.
> 
> Good tools cost a bit more, sure. But, properly used and cared-for: In the hands of a weekend warrior they'll last forever. More importantly: They'll work better than their cheaper counterparts and will be more enjoyable to use.
> 
> Jim


I wholeheartedly agree! Bout good tools and the Makita! I own a LS 1013 10" slider! Awesome saw!


----------



## ridge-runner (Dec 27, 2011)

Dewalt has never let me down


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

just note that if you dont like craftsmen, dont buy ryobi . ryobi makes craftsman tools all that changes is the color of it and the name stamped on it.

as ive mentioned in the other thread, the festool kapex is hte best on the market but has a very hefty price tag, after that bosch, next makita, then a tie with dewalt and milwaukee


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a 12" slider from Makita. It's a great saw. One brand I'll recommend that no one else has is Ridgid. I know it's considered a lesser brand probably, but I use one at work everyday and we beat it to death and it just keeps going and making good cuts.


----------



## PowerWash (Dec 23, 2011)

I was at my Dad's helping him with putting up some trim. He had the newer Kobalt 10" slider. I have to say that I was impressed with how well it worked. I did not even unload my makita. I think you will be happy with the Kobalt one for $150 (I think he said that is what he payed for it).


----------



## EvilNCarnate (Jan 27, 2011)

If you are a weekend warrior almost any of them will do. I have remodeled 2 houses (complete remodel: floors, doors, cabinets, trim....) and my cheap Ryobi non sliding miter has seen me through all of it. 8 years running, handful of blades, batteries in the laser..... It just keeps cranking, I even used it at times to cut up tree limbs to fit in our car to take to the mulch/compost place for drop off and to cup up old lumber for trash.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Craftsman has worked out just fine in my weekend warrior activities. I do have some higher things (like Bosch), but a good number of Craftsman tools in the arsenal too. I just (2 weeks ago) purchased a Craftsman 10" slider. It's a great saw in my uses so far. It has provided accurate cuts and using the laser makes it dead-on. I did a little trim, a little crown molding, and a lot of cutting of 2x4s so far. Absolutely no complaints.


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921237000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1









I also purchased a Husky X-Workhorse from HD to use as a portable stand for it. Unfortunately, the pre-drilled holes for the stand to not line up with the larger saw base to bolt together, but work-arounds are plentiful.


----------

